# Please help, I found a lump on my Ranchu's lower belly...



## BartyBoy (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I am desperate for help here to save my little Ranchu.

I discovered my little Ranchu, he is about 2 inches long, has a pea-sized lump on his lower right belly when I changed water on Sunday (16 Oct 2011). He swims and eats as normal but I fear very much that this lump may be a tumour. I have absolutely no idea what to do next. I added some aquatic salt into the water on Sunday night, the lump seemed to get smaller next day. I fed him some green peas on Tuesday night. But last night (Wednesday) when I took a close look of him, the lump got back to the same size as it was on Sunday. I wonder if anyone knows what this lump is, what causes this lump, and how I can rescues my little Ranchu.

I attach some photos of him to show what the lump looks like...

Any suggestion or advice is very much appreciated!


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

I have only recently got back into goldfish but unfortunately it does look like a tumour to me 

HOWEVER I could be wrong, I would however isolate the fish incase it is a abscess which I believe can release bacteria infecting further fish, not sure if this is myth though. 

Is he eating? Pooing? Fins Clamped? 

Hopefully someone more experienced will come along or post on a golfish forum asap.


Goodluck fishy x


----------

